# 4/21 trout & reds



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Fished a good 6 or 7 hours today with some off and on action. It was nice and calm when we put in around noon on high tide to try and find some reds in the grass. Spooked a good school but wasn't having much luck. The sea breeze started to blow a little around 2 and the tide was falling fast so we picked up and moved to some trout holes. Found trout here and there, but not much size to them, mostly 15-16" so we kept searchin. Finally towards the end of the day the wind died down to nothing and i was able to get on some reds. Was able to release two slot fish and missed another. Tried one last trout hole before it was time to leave. Caught 4 or 5 to about 18" and missed just as many. Only thing they would really hit at the last spot was a doa shrimp under a cajun thunder. Wouldnt touch gulp, x-raps, matzuo, topwater..nothin.

average trout..



























little better trout, but not much


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

I HATE YOU
jk

nice fish
i have my milkcrate completed, ill try to post some pics, i took ur advice and mounted the cup holder thing on, also mounted a light and marker bouy holder on it


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ryan man i swear if you dont drive me insane man.


nice feesh


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great job. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Nice Report!*

Check your pm's.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Didn't see this until I posted my report today...

Quality report as usual man!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work man


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*4-21 trout & reds*

great fish dud


----------

